# Ketamine hydrochloride



## ANDREAHSANCHEZ (Oct 6, 2011)

I can not seem to find a drug code for this drug. I find it as saying if you use it for these procedures, is it a drug that is billed as included in the procedure. I do billing for urgent cares and the physician is a pediatrician also, she uses this as a sedation drug for a complex laceration on a child. Would I bill this under a procedural sedation, or is there a drug code, or would it be included in the procedure. I am confused and can't seem to find much info on this can anyone offer any advice.


----------



## ajs (Oct 26, 2011)

It is one of those items that is part of the supply provided by the physician or facility.  There is not a drug code in HCPCS for it and it is a short acting, non-narcotic anesthetic agent.  The cost to supply it is included in the fee for the procedure.


----------

